# Male Azureus saliva bubbles on mouth?



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi , froggers

This sick Azureus male is 1 year old. He still eating very well until two days ago. He suddenly ignored fruit flies,no moving or preying actions .I usually feed frogs in the afternoon.So I watched him for half an hour. During this period, he opened his mouth once,really wide for a few seconds and blink his eyes , seems like he is swallowing sth. I suspect he is shedding so I did not quarantine him (until I realize most darts shedding in the morning,but this happened in the afternoon). The next morning ,I found 2 tiny saliva bubbles sticking on his mouth corner ( his mouth is closed ). I never seen this before so I think he is sick . 

I quarantined him yesterday in a new tank. Today I gave him some fruit flies but he still ignore them.

Sorry I can not show the picture of bubbles here cuz when I go to grab my cellphone the bubbles already disappeared.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

You'll get better help if you detail your husbandry. What is your typical temp/humidity? Any recent swings? Details on your supplement schedule and storage? Is he eating springtails? Have you seen him "miss" prey items?
Anything recently changed or added to the viv?


I'm wondering if you're seeing sticky tongue from vitA deficiency and the bubbles are a red herring, but I'll wait to hear details on husbandry and input from others.


----------



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

dmb5245 said:


> You'll get better help if you detail your husbandry. What is your typical temp/humidity? Any recent swings? Details on your supplement schedule and storage? Is he eating springtails? Have you seen him "miss" prey items?
> Anything recently changed or added to the viv?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if you're seeing sticky tongue from vitA deficiency and the bubbles are a red herring, but I'll wait to hear details on husbandry and input from others.


Humidity is around 90%. He shared a tank with a smaller female before I quarantine, the female is totally normal right now. I dust FF with Calcium+ every feeding , Herpivite every week and Vitamin A every month. All my other frogs are doing well.I did not witness any "missing " prey before he stop eating. 

The only thing "swing "is the temperature over night before he stop eating, from 22 to 20 C . All my other frogs are doing well. He is still very active (jumping around ) ,but just igore the fruit flies.


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

A consistent 90% is too high and you need more ventilation and/or less frequent mistings. Although that's probably not the issue.

Herptivite has the problem that it only has beta carotene as its source of vitA which isn't converted easily by the frogs (if at all). So you are really only giving the vitA once a month. _And most importantly, if you aren't keeping your supplements in the fridge and replacing them every six months, then your frogs aren't getting the benefit they need._

I'm guessing here, but your tinc might be vitA deficient and he's having enough trouble catching flies that he isn't trying. If that's the case, you need to get some vitA into him soon (and the female). If he's eating springs, you can try to dust those.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

dmb5245 said:


> A consistent 90% is too high and you need more ventilation and/or less frequent mistings. Although that's probably not the issue.
> 
> Herptivite has the problem that it only has beta carotene as its source of vitA which isn't converted easily by the frogs (if at all). So you are really only giving the vitA once a month. _And most importantly, if you aren't keeping your supplements in the fridge and replacing them every six months, then your frogs aren't getting the benefit they need._
> 
> I'm guessing here, but your tinc might be vitA deficient and he's having enough trouble catching flies that he isn't trying. If that's the case, you need to get some vitA into him soon (and the female). If he's eating springs, you can try to dust those.


The OP said he/she was dusting with "Calcium+" at every feeding...I took that to mean Repashy's Calcium Plus. If that's the case, its likely not a Vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

JPP said:


> The OP said he/she was dusting with "Calcium+" at every feeding...I took that to mean Repashy's Calcium Plus. If that's the case, its likely not a Vitamin A deficiency.


You may be right, but not everyone here agrees that Calcium Plus by itself is sufficient (I don't) even though it advertises itself as an all-in-one supplement. According to the label, it has 1/10th the VitA as the Repashy Vitamin A jar, which is probably why the general consensus around here is to rotate the Vitamin A jar in every 2-4 weeks. At best, OP is on the low end of that rotation advice.

And of course, this is all a moot point if OP's jars have been sitting out at room temp or not replaced in the last year.


----------



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

He has been stop taking any food for 3 days now and getting a little.bit skinny.I force feeding him some fruit flies dusted with Vitamin A. He looks very lethartic today ( no willing to jumping around).


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear it :-(


----------



## blackpiranha1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Good news is after the force feeding He pooped today. Bad news is the poop smells awful, I can even smell it as soon as I open the tank. Half of.the poop looks a little bit runny. Any concerns?


----------

